# My new puffer -- big and very friendly!



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

That's hilarious! I love it!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

OMG that's hilarious! May I post pics to the Puffer Forum, or are you on there???


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

OMG that is frickin hilarious...I need to make one too...


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

That is sooo cool!!! I lovvvve it!!!


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

LOL thats cool man, I bet non-fish people are gonna ask wtf that is lolz.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

characinfan said:


> View attachment 8453
> 
> 
> View attachment 8454
> ...


I love the middle one  I saved it all for my pumpkin folder images but could I also use it as a avie pic?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

lol...GREAT! +1, Wonder how many non-fishers will know what it is?


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for all your compliments! 



carmenh said:


> OMG that's hilarious! May I post pics to the Puffer Forum, or are you on there???


Go ahead, as long as you note the source. 

@ Riceburner -- I've received a fair number of Hellraiser comments.

@ AquaNeko -- I'd prefer if you didn't use it. Sorry/thanks.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

great one!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

characinfan said:


> Thanks for all your compliments!
> 
> Go ahead, as long as you note the source.
> 
> ...


Np. Will respect your wishes. My friends kids thought it was a porcupine before I told them what it was. Hehe...awesome orange puffer.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

*OK. . . maybe not so friendly!*

This is the logical combination of my two Halloween decorations.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

hahahaha!!! That is fantastic!!


----------

